# bud gets really dark after curing



## goonies (Mar 7, 2011)

how do i keep the buds to stay green and not turn brown?


----------



## Ant Grows Dank (Mar 7, 2011)

I had the same problem with my VK. Shit was light green but after a few months of curing (properly) they turned brownish.


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 7, 2011)

I believe its the break down of chlorophyll and sugars that change the color of the bud.


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 8, 2011)

secretweapon said:


> I believe its the break down of chlorophyll and sugars that change the color of the bud.


Someone in here with a brain.. good to know.

Your correct secretweapon. The buds are SUPPOSE to change color.. they should lose their green pigmentation (color). This is indeed the evaporation of the chlorophyll. Which is a GOOD thing people.. a good thing!

Ughhh.. swear to god man.. some of you people just have no clue. I'm starting to get frustrated with all the noobs around here.. I better get off here and go chill.

peace


----------



## goonies (Mar 8, 2011)

then how do i get a bag of neon geen dry as dry can be and still smoke good?


----------



## xivex (Mar 8, 2011)

Buds will turn brownish as they die and breakdown from various factors over time. Ive personally had this happen with multiple strains ive stored for around 3-4 months. ...heat, light, oxygen all break down thc and the bud faster. Keep em in vac sealed airtight glass jars in a cool dark place with 40-50% ambient room rH% and something like 65-70 degrees F. This will help them last much longer. Also google violiv glass jars. They work. I ran two zips in two 400mL violivs that i sat in a sunny windowsill vs two zips in clear glass in a room. Violiv buds werent brown after 3 months likethe others were. Same strain all from same source, all same age buds harvested at the same time. 

X


----------



## brettmccft0 (Oct 26, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> Someone in here with a brain.. good to know.
> 
> Your correct secretweapon. The buds are SUPPOSE to change color.. they should lose their green pigmentation (color). This is indeed the evaporation of the chlorophyll. Which is a GOOD thing people.. a good thing!
> 
> ...


Wow man chill out! This website is made for people sharing info and personal experience, not for people who already know everything to slide through and flame other, less experienced growers.. why do you even sign on to this website if you're not trying to learn something new or help someone out. You must be suffering man, I truly feel bad for people like you. 

Im wondering though, Goonies I have the same prob as you, my buds are turning all dark with the exception of the crystals. I would prefer if they would keep their lime green color, and still smell and taste good and smoke smooth, just like buds that I purchase in medical dispensaries do. Do I need to use a dehumidifier to dry faster or something? Or do i need to withhold watering my plant so it dries faster. I wonder.. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## brettmccft0 (Oct 26, 2011)

bump bubba bump bubump


----------



## brettmccft0 (Oct 26, 2011)

budda bump babump


----------



## jondjames (Oct 29, 2011)

Any ideas?????


----------



## obijohn (Oct 29, 2011)

Dispensary bud (at least around here) is not lime green, mostly shades of brown, purple and some dark green.

The lighter green they are, the harsher they get and they taste like mowed lawn or hay. You CAN just hang dry them, they will be green but not smooth and will taste like shit


----------



## Chummerbum (Oct 29, 2011)

brettmccft0 said:


> Wow man chill out! This website is made for people sharing info and personal experience, not for people who already know everything to slide through and flame other, less experienced growers.. why do you even sign on to this website if you're not trying to learn something new or help someone out. You must be suffering man, I truly feel bad for people like you.
> 
> Im wondering though, Goonies I have the same prob as you, my buds are turning all dark with the exception of the crystals. I would prefer if they would keep their lime green color, and still smell and taste good and smoke smooth, just like buds that I purchase in medical dispensaries do. Do I need to use a dehumidifier to dry faster or something? Or do i need to withhold watering my plant so it dries faster. I wonder.. anyone have any ideas?


actually i just learned that you want to slow the drying process as much as possible to keep the dankness. if they dry too fast you get a weird hay smell and harsh smoke. so lesson learned: dry for 5-7 days (in darkness) at 65-70 degrees RH 45-55, then the key is getting them tightly packed together in jars so the dry outer buds pull the moisture from inside each other and spread it evenly. so every day you want to vent some of that moisture out for like 20min. that way the buds can keep pumping out that moisture. that's when you get premium dankness


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 29, 2011)

how brown are these buds ?? , post some pics, i have some buds here that are very light green others are much darker / brown looking which just reflects the color of the plants when growing and the color of the crystals


----------



## Kings Kid 1969 (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree for real bro you really need to check the shitty attitude at the friggin door you were once a noob your self what if so jackass like you would have discouraged you back then where the f#&k would you be today?


----------



## sso (Oct 30, 2011)

you want a slow dry, the slower the better. 5-15 days.

and for ultimate taste and smell, you want at least 2-3 months of curing (i just put them into a lil wooden cabinet)

though i hear 1 year cure or + is best. (working on that)

color?

dont really care about that, i aint selling, im smoking.


----------



## brettmccft0 (Oct 30, 2011)

its not that they are straight brown, just darker, less colorful nugs. Im starting to think its a result of too hot of temps and/or letting the buds dry too slowly in too humid of an environment.. I accidentally did both on separate parts of one of my plant's harvest. I would post pics but i hardly think my crappy camera could produce an accurate pic of what i am talking about. I have more buds that i now am drying from start to finish in a cabinet outside, and they are doing much much better. I just leave it open a crack and then close it up when its humid at night.


----------



## brettmccft0 (Oct 30, 2011)

so pretty much i think the secret is to not mess up the initial drying process of the first week or two when the buds are really delicate and wet.


----------



## brettmccft0 (Oct 30, 2011)

obijohn said:


> Dispensary bud (at least around here) is not lime green, mostly shades of brown, purple and some dark green.
> 
> The lighter green they are, the harsher they get and they taste like mowed lawn or hay. You CAN just hang dry them, they will be green but not smooth and will taste like shit


Im not talking about like glow stick green buds, but buds like SkunkDOC just posted. his buds look super prime and have a nice light, faded green color. thats how the dopest buds in the club look and still taste good and chron


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 30, 2011)

not sure that pic was so clear m8, these haze buds i have i would say they look brown compared to the other buds i have 

when i first saw how brown these nugs came out, i thought i may have dried them too fast, but its just the colour of this bud, it dried fine








compared to these light green buds below they are very brown looking








peace


----------



## Chummerbum (Oct 30, 2011)

brettmccft0 said:


> so pretty much i think the secret is to not mess up the initial drying process of the first week or two when the buds are really delicate and wet.


that is definitely where most people mess up. i did too.


----------



## rocknratm (Oct 31, 2011)

I had a small bud darken after sitting in a jar for a long time without fresh air. didnt mold, it was quite dry already, but did darken and lose its skittles taste 

I cried. but then I was high so I stopped crying


----------



## brettmccft0 (Nov 3, 2011)

hahahhahahah being high makes you stop feelin bad for yourself huh?


----------



## superlungs (Nov 15, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> someone in here with a brain.. Good to know.
> 
> Your correct secretweapon. The buds are suppose to change color.. They should lose their green pigmentation (color). This is indeed the evaporation of the chlorophyll. Which is a good thing people.. A good thing!
> 
> ...


yer go chill out it must be hard being so amazing n all.


----------



## SimonD (Nov 16, 2011)

superlungs said:


> yer go chill out it must be hard being so amazing n all.


He was absolutely correct. The bulk of this thread is the blind leading the blind. You want green buds, even though the color is indicative of nothing? Find a strain that cures out that way. Certain phenos of Shiva, Yumbolt47 - just off the top of my head - are green. Some strains cure to shades of red, others to shades of brown, some turn yellowish gold. It's not a coloring book where you get to choose your own crayons.

Simon


----------



## sso (Nov 16, 2011)

yup, thats true.


----------



## ForrestGreen (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow There are obviously a ton of lonely ppl on here. Thats a handful of comments towards some1 who def was correct. Could he have been nicer? No! I agree with whoever said these noobs should read more!! Personally I read on this site whenever i get a chance. I always read more into the subject thats got me stumped, and ALWAYS check more than one place/person until I'm completely satisfied. Just hoping more ppl took the time out to at least try to enlighten themselves, instead of b!tchen at other ppl when they dont get the answer they wanted.
My 2 cents.
Peace


----------



## k0ijn (Dec 3, 2011)

ForrestGreen said:


> Wow There are obviously a ton of lonely ppl on here. Thats a handful of comments towards some1 who def was correct. Could he have been nicer? No! I agree with whoever said these noobs should read more!! Personally I read on this site whenever i get a chance. I always read more into the subject thats got me stumped, and ALWAYS check more than one place/person until I'm completely satisfied. Just hoping more ppl took the time out to at least try to enlighten themselves, instead of b!tchen at other ppl when they dont get the answer they wanted.
> My 2 cents.
> Peace



New people with a positive attitude like yours are rare


----------



## Toke_boy (Oct 19, 2019)

cannabisguru said:


> Someone in here with a brain.. good to know.
> 
> Your correct secretweapon. The buds are SUPPOSE to change color.. they should lose their green pigmentation (color). This is indeed the evaporation of the chlorophyll. Which is a GOOD thing people.. a good thing!
> 
> ...


I have a question. I harvested 1 plant. Had all my popcorn shit cut and placed on a screen drying while I had the bigger buds hanging from stem.. and both the bigger and popcorn nugs all dried in about 2 - 3 days so I threw em in jars while the bigger ones are still pretty green while the small ones are already turning color


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Buds take longer than 3 days to dry sorry, rectify those problems first 






Toke_boy said:


> I have a question. I harvested 1 plant. Had all my popcorn shit cut and placed on a screen drying while I had the bigger buds hanging from stem.. and both the bigger and popcorn nugs all dried in about 2 - 3 days so I threw em in jars while the bigger ones are still pretty green while the small ones are already turning color


----------



## apagee (Oct 21, 2019)

cannabisguru said:


> Someone in here with a brain.. good to know.
> 
> Your correct secretweapon. The buds are SUPPOSE to change color.. they should lose their green pigmentation (color). This is indeed the evaporation of the chlorophyll. Which is a GOOD thing people.. a good thing!
> 
> ...


yes , i thin u should get off here and quit commenting. ur such a genius on growing , us poor little newbies are just flat out stupid. DUDE, THATS WHAT THIS FORUM IS FOR. Its for people to ask questions and gain knowledge. not get ur horseshit condescending and degrating. u need to go away.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Very few have the knowledge on how to dry let alone cure, so much horseshits been spread that it seems rare to actually find it.

If you havent mastered the two week hang dry and produced quality smokable dank from it then this is what you need to do before even attempting to put anything in a jar 







apagee said:


> yes , i thin u should get off here and quit commenting. ur such a genius on growing , us poor little newbies are just flat out stupid. DUDE, THATS WHAT THIS FORUM IS FOR. Its for people to ask questions and gain knowledge. not get ur horseshit condescending and degrating. u need to go away.


----------



## kgp (Oct 21, 2019)

Kingrow1 said:


> Very few have the knowledge on how to dry let alone cure, so much horseshits been spread that it seems rare to actually find it.
> 
> If you havent mastered the two week hang dry and produced quality smokable dank from it then this is what you need to do before even attempting to put anything in a jar


Totally agree. 2 weeks from chop to smoking a tasty joint.


----------

